# Visual Novel Sprites



## Katarin (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, this seems like the best match forum-wise for this topic. 

Does anyone have experience making Visual Novel sprites? I've been thinking of a few different ways to go about making the sprites, and I'm not totally certain. 

So far I've done all of my character art in Photoshop using the brush tool, as I have almost no experience with the pen tool or vector art programs (and the few times I've used either have just made me loathe them), and while I like how the characters turn out and the overall quality of the images, without the pen tool and using vector images, my visual novel will never have the same level of clean, sharp graphics that are standard for VNs. 

I'm doing this project entirely on my own so far, and I was hoping that I would only have to teach myself one program (the VN engine), instead of also having to fight with an art program that I'm uncomfortable in. 

Also, and this might be a silly question, but should each emotion/reaction be a full different image, or can I create a body template with swappable pieces? or would that just be a nightmare to code?

There are examples in my gallery for the curious, and any feedback on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## brownyadon (Aug 20, 2010)

Visual novels are rarely produced for video game consoles, but the more popular games are sometimes ported to systems such as the Dreamcast or the PlayStation 2. The more famous visual novels are also often adapted into the light novel, manga or anime formats.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm puzzled why Photoshop would not produce clean, sharp graphics.  Are you having trouble creating a solid black outline surrounded by a transparent background?  Or does the coloring style look too fuzzy to you and you want to use a different style?  I usually 'digitally ink' the base drawing using a vector approach, but for the coloring I've found Photoshop to be perfectly good.

You can create swappable pieces.  If it is too difficult to code you can always use Photoshop to save each configuration as its own images.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2010)

You could try Paint Tool SAI. Its bitmap brush tools produce very sharp lines.


----------



## Blitzkrieg64 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd say have separate images for each expression for your characters, it's a lot easier to code those in than a template. At least it was for me, not sure about how much experience with coding you have.


----------



## D-Bit (Aug 26, 2010)

What dpi or resolution are you working at for original work?

If you want to stay raster, maybe you can start off at a very high dpi and do some clean-up, then size down?


----------

